# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  حكم الاحتفال بعيد الحب

## الاميرة نوف

الحمد لله 
أولا : 
عيد الحب عيد روماني جاهلي ، استمر الاحتفال به حتى بعد دخول الرومان في النصرانية ، وارتبط العيد بالقس المعروف باسم فالنتاين الذي حكم عليه بالإعدام في 14 فبراير عام 270 ميلادي ، ولا زال هذا العيد يحتفل به الكفار ، ويشيعون فيه الفاحشة والمنكر .


ثانيا : 
لا يجوز للمسلم الاحتفال بشيء من أعياد الكفار ؛ لأن العيد من جملة الشرع الذي يجب التقيد فيه بالنص . 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : " الأعياد من جملة الشرع والمنهاج والمناسك التي قال الله سبحانه ( عنها ) : ( لكل جعلنا منكم شرعة ومنهاجا ) وقال : ( لكل أمة جعلنا منسكا هم ناسكوه ) كالقبلة والصلاة والصيام ، فلا فرق بين مشاركتهم في العيد ، وبين مشاركتهم في سائر المناهج ؛ فإن الموافقة في جميع العيد موافقة في الكفر ، والموافقة في بعض فروعه موافقة في بعض شعب الكفر ، بل الأعياد هي من أخص ما تتميز به الشرائع ، ومن أظهر ما لها من الشعائر ، فالموافقة فيها موافقة في أخص شرائع الكفر وأظهر شعائره ، ولا ريب أن الموافقة في هذا قد تنتهي إلى الكفر في الجملة . 
وأما مبدؤها فأقل أحواله أن تكون معصية ، وإلى هذا الاختصاص أشار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : ( إن لكل قوم عيدا وإن هذا عيدنا ) وهذا أقبح من مشاركتهم في لبس الزنار (لباس كان خاصاً بأهل الذمة ) ونحوه من علاماتهم ؛ فإن تلك علامة وضعية ليست من الدين ، وإنما الغرض منها مجرد التمييز بين المسلم والكافر ، وأما العيد وتوابعه فإنه من الدين الملعون هو وأهله ، فالموافقة فيه موافقة فيما يتميزون به من أسباب سخط الله وعقابه " انتهى من "اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم" (1/207). 
وقال رحمه الله أيضاً : " لا يحل للمسلمين أن يتشبهوا بهم في شيء مما يختص بأعيادهم ، لا من طعام ولا لباس ولا اغتسال ولا إيقاد نيران ، ولا تبطيل عادة من معيشة أو عبادة أو غير ذلك. ولا يحل فعل وليمة ولا الإهداء ولا البيع بما يستعان به على ذلك لأجل ذلك ، ولا تمكين الصبيان ونحوهم من اللعب الذي في الأعياد ولا إظهار الزينة . 
علاج التبول علاج الحروق اغاني عيد الحب افكار عيد الحب عبارات هابي فالنتين داي بالانجليزي مناكير عيد الحب رمزيات عيد الحب شعر عيد الحب برودكاست وخلفيات عيد الحب هدايا عيد الحب اشعار عيد الحب 2017 صور عيد الحب 2017 افكار هدايا عيد الحب صور عيد الحب هدايا عيد الحب 2017 كلام حلو عن عيد الحب بطاقات عيد الحب 2017 صور happy valentines 2017 صور قلوب عيد الحب رسائل عيد الحب بالانجليزى صور كيك عيد الحب صور هابي فالنتاين كلام جميل جدا عن عيد الحب مسجات عيد الحب بوستات عيد الحب قصائد عن عيد الحب رسائل عيد الحب
وبالجملة : ليس لهم أن يخصوا أعيادهم بشيء من شعائرهم ، بل يكون يوم عيدهم عند المسلمين كسائر الأيام ، لا يخصه المسلمون بشيء من خصائصهم" انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (25/329). 
وقال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله " فإذا كان للنصارى عيد ، ولليهود عيد ، كانوا مختصين به ، فلا يشركهم فيه مسلم ، كما لا يشاركهم في شرعتهم ولا قبلتهم " انتهى من "تشبه الخسيس بأهل الخميس" منشورة في مجلة الحكمة (4/193) 
والحديث الذي أشار إليه شيخ الإسلام رواه البخاري (952) ومسلم (892) عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : دَخَلَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ وَعِنْدِي جَارِيَتَانِ مِنْ جَوَارِي الأَنْصَارِ تُغَنِّيَانِ بِمَا تَقَاوَلَتْ الأَنْصَارُ يَوْمَ بُعَاثَ ، قَالَتْ : وَلَيْسَتَا بِمُغَنِّيَتَيْنِ ، فَقَالَ أَبُو : بَكْرٍ أَمَزَامِيرُ الشَّيْطَانِ فِي بَيْتِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ! وَذَلِكَ فِي يَوْمِ عِيدٍ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( يَا أَبَا بَكْرٍ إِنَّ لِكُلِّ قَوْمٍ عِيدًا وَهَذَا عِيدُنَا ). 
وروى أبو داود (1134) عَنْ أَنَسٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : قَدِمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْمَدِينَةَ وَلَهُمْ يَوْمَانِ يَلْعَبُونَ فِيهِمَا ، فَقَالَ : مَا هَذَانِ الْيَوْمَانِ ؟ قَالُوا كُنَّا نَلْعَبُ فِيهِمَا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ. فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَبْدَلَكُمْ بِهِمَا خَيْرًا مِنْهُمَا : يَوْمَ الأَضْحَى ، وَيَوْمَ الْفِطْرِ ) والحديث صححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود . 
وهذا يدل على أن العيد من الخصائص التي تتميز بها الأمم ، وأنه لا يجوز الاحتفال بأعياد الجاهليين والمشركين .


وقد أفتى أهل العلم بتحريم الاحتفال بعيد الحب : 
1- سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ما نصه : 
" انتشر في الآونة الأخيرة الاحتفال بعيد الحب خاصة بين الطالبات وهو عيد من أعياد النصارى ، ويكون الزي كاملا باللون الأحمر ، الملبس والحذاء ، ويتبادلن الزهور الحمراء ، نأمل من فضيلتكم بيان حكم الاحتفال بمثل هذا العيد ، وما توجيهكم للمسلمين في مثل هذه الأمور والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم ؟ 
فأجاب : الاحتفال بعيد الحب لا يجوز لوجوه : 
الأول : أنه عيد بدعي لا أساس له في الشريعة . 
الثاني : أنه يدعو إلى العشق والغرام . 
الثالث : أنه يدعو إلى اشتغال القلب بمثل هذه الأمور التافهة المخالفة لهدي السلف الصالح رضي الله عنهم . 
فلا يحل أن يحدث في هذا اليوم شيء من شعائر العيد سواء كان في المآكل ، أو المشارب ، أو الملابس ، أو التهادي ، أو غير ذلك . 
وعلى المسلم أن يكون عزيزا بدينه وأن لا يكون إمعة يتبع كل ناعق . أسأل الله تعالى أن يعيذ المسلمين من كل الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن ، وأن يتولانا بتوليه وتوفيقه " انتهى من "مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين" (16/199).


2- وسئلت الجنة الدائمة : يحتفل بعض الناس في اليوم الرابع عشر من شهر فبراير 14/2 من كل سنة ميلادية بيوم الحب (( فالنتين داي )) . (( day valentine )) . ويتهادون الورود الحمراء ويلبسون اللون الأحمر ويهنئون بعضهم وتقوم بعض محلات الحلويات بصنع حلويات باللون الأحمر ويرسم عليها قلوب وتعمل بعض المحلات إعلانات على بضائعها التي تخص هذا اليوم فما هو رأيكم : 
أولاً : الاحتفال بهذا اليوم ؟ 
ثانياً : الشراء من المحلات في هذا اليوم ؟ 
ثالثاً : بيع أصحاب المحلات ( غير المحتفلة ) لمن يحتفل ببعض ما يهدى في هذا اليوم ؟ 
فأجابت : " دلت الأدلة الصريحة من الكتاب والسنة – وعلى ذلك أجمع سلف الأمة – أن الأعياد في الإسلام اثنان فقط هما : عيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى وما عداهما من الأعياد سواء كانت متعلقة بشخصٍ أو جماعة أو حَدَثٍ أو أي معنى من المعاني فهي أعياد مبتدعة لا يجوز لأهل الإسلام فعلها ولا إقرارها ولا إظهار الفرح بها ولا الإعانة عليها بشيء لأن ذلك من تعدي حدود الله ومن يتعد حدود الله فقد ظلم نفسه ، وإذا انضاف إلى العيد المخترع كونه من أعياد الكفار فهذا إثم إلى إثم لأن في ذلك تشبهاً بهم ونوع موالاة لهم وقد نهى الله سبحانه المؤمنين عن التشبه بهم وعن موالاتهم في كتابه العزيز وثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم ) . وعيد الحب هو من جنس ما ذكر لأنه من الأعياد الوثنية النصرانية فلا يحل لمسلم يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن يفعله أو أن يقره أو أن يهنئ بل الواجب تركه واجتنابه استجابة لله ورسوله وبعداً عن أسباب سخط الله وعقوبته ، كما يحرم على المسلم الإعانة على هذا العيد أو غيره من الأعياد المحرمة بأي شيء من أكلٍ أو شرب أو بيع أو شراء أو صناعة أو هدية أو مراسلة أو إعلان أو غير ذلك لأن ذلك كله من التعاون على الإثم والعدوان ومعصية الله والرسول والله جل وعلا يقول : ( وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان واتقوا الله إن الله شديد العقاب ) . 
ويجب على المسلم الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة في جميع أحواله لاسيما في أوقات الفتن وكثرة الفساد ، وعليه أن يكون فطناً حذراً من الوقوع في ضلالات المغضوب عليهم والضالين والفاسقين الذين لا يرجون لله وقاراً ولا يرفعون بالإسلام رأساً ، وعلى المسلم أن يلجأ إلى الله تعالى بطلب هدايته والثبات عليها فإنه لا هادي إلا الله ولا مثبت إلا هو سبحانه وبالله التوفيق . وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم " انتهى .


3- وسئل الشيخ ابن جبرين حفظه الله : 
" انتشر بين فتياننا وفتياتنا الاحتفال بما يسمى عيد الحب (يوم فالنتاين) وهو اسم قسيس يعظمه النصارى يحتفلون به كل عام في 14 فبراير، ويتبادلون فيه الهدايا والورود الحمراء ، ويرتدون الملابس الحمراء ، فما حكم الاحتفال به أو تبادل الهدايا في ذلك اليوم وإظهار ذلك العيد ؟ 
فأجاب : 
أولاً : لا يجوز الاحتفال بمثل هذه الأعياد المبتدعة؛ لأنه بدعة محدثة لا أصل لها في الشرع فتدخل في حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد) أي مردود على من أحدثه. 
ثانياً : أن فيها مشابهة للكفار وتقليدًا لهم في تعظيم ما يعظمونه واحترام أعيادهم ومناسباتهم وتشبهًا بهم فيما هو من ديانتهم وفي الحديث : (من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم). 
ثالثا : ما يترتب على ذلك من المفاسد والمحاذير كاللهو واللعب والغناء والزمر والأشر والبطر والسفور والتبرج واختلاط الرجال بالنساء أو بروز النساء أمام غير المحارم ونحو ذلك من المحرمات، أو ما هو وسيلة إلى الفواحش ومقدماتها، ولا يبرر ذلك ما يعلل به من التسلية والترفيه وما يزعمونه من التحفظ فإن ذلك غير صحيح، فعلى من نصح نفسه أن يبتعد عن الآثام ووسائلها. 
وقال حفظه الله : 
وعلى هذا لا يجوز بيع هذه الهدايا والورود إذا عرف أن المشتري يحتفل بتلك الأعياد أو يهديها أو يعظم بها تلك الأيام حتى لا يكون البائع مشاركًا لمن يعمل بهذه البدعة والله أعلم " انتهى . 
والله أعلم .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

